# [Video] LancetheBlueKnight's "Pimp my Megaminx" Video (How to mod the PVC Minx)



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

This is a great video for how to mod any type of megaminx, but it works best on PVC Minx's. It works amazingly well, almost as good as Meffert's Minx!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jun 19, 2009)

Already posted before you.....


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 19, 2009)

While it has been posted before, I'm thankful that he was at least *trying* to help the community! 

anyway, if you don't know if it's been posted before, please use the search.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 19, 2009)

I love this video
I have watched it lots of times and i have a PVC megaminx coming soon


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh sorry, I should have checked *cowers in fear of mods*


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy a PVC megaminx?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

Cubeforyou.com (IE7) or from Cubefans.com (firefox).

This is the only place I know of besides Ebay that sells quality PVC Minxs


----------



## Tortin (Jun 19, 2009)

Deal Extreme sells them for cheap.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 19, 2009)

Tortin said:


> Deal Extreme sells them for cheap.



I'm planning to get one from DX. I'm assuming it will suck out of the box but once I do the things in this vid to it it might become pretty good. ANd if not, it's only 7 bucks down the drain.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 19, 2009)

From my experience with DealExtreme, the shipping was slow, and the cubes were all broken within a day of getting them. When I contacted them to have them replaced or refunded they told me it was my fault for them breaking, when obviously it was a cheap product. I wont be buying from them again, and I wouldn't suggest you do it either.

Maybe DX just dosent like me though, other people have told me great things about it, but its not what I experienced.


----------



## CuberDude (Jun 21, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> From my experience with DealExtreme, the shipping was slow, and the cubes were all broken within a day of getting them. When I contacted them to have them replaced or refunded they told me it was my fault for them breaking, when obviously it was a cheap product. I wont be buying from them again, and I wouldn't suggest you do it either.
> 
> Maybe DX just dosent like me though, other people have told me great things about it, but its not what I experienced.



So which megaminx is the best? The meffert's, mf8 or the pvc megaminx?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 22, 2009)

If you are going to mod it, et a PVC minx, following Lance's tutorial, but if you want a good minx without having to mod much, get an mf8. (All my opinions)


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 25, 2009)

Why Lance sand the minx after lube it? this make all the plastic dust remain in the internal mechanism. Most people recomend clean-then-lube.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 26, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > Deal Extreme sells them for cheap.
> ...


the megaminx's from dealextreme have stiff and long springs so if you get it replace the screws and springs


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a black dx megaminx and it was really stiff out of the box, but i lubed it and it got a lot better. My friend got a white pvc megaminx from dx and out of the box, it was as good as mine and he never lubed it.


----------

